#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Καινοτομικές τεχνολογίες σκυροδέματος- Tele-conference /2014

## marsellos

Προγραμματίζεται η διοργάνωση τήλε-διάσκεψης στο 2014, με θέμα καινοτομικά υλικά /τεχνολογίες 
στο σκυρόδεμα όπως :
- Σκυρόδεμα  ,με 0% τσιμέντο ( 60% Ιπτάμενη τέφρα + 40% slagment, South Africa, βλέπε στο
                                              LinkedIn, ACI GROUP , Discussion, Cyril Attwel)
- Εφαρμογές του Αυτό-συμπυκνούμενου σκυροδέματος στην Ελλάδα ( Νέο Σιλό τσιμέντου/ΧΑΛΥΨ)
- Επίλυση προβλημάτων εμφανούς σκυροδέματος ( φυσαλίδες,σκιάσεις,απολέπιση επιφάνειας,κλπ)
  με χρήση ειδικών συνθέσεων και τεχνικών .
- Προιοντα προστιθέμενης αξίας( Value Added Products- VAP) στο σκυρόδεμα.

Πληροφορίες για τις λεπτομέριες οργάνωσης σε επόμενη ανάρτηση.
Ν.Μαρσέλλος

----------

seismic, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία!

----------


## marsellos

Οργανώνω Διεθνή ομάδα μεσω LinkedIn GROUP : "Innovation on concrete Technologies" και του "International Concrete Foroum" ( ICF) , που θα προτείνει την θεματολογία. 
  Για την Ελλάδα το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ ,έχει ήδη διαμορφώσει μία Αίθουσα για τηλε-διασκέψεις, όπου μάλιστα μπορεί 
να παρακολουθήσει κανείς από όλη την Ελλάδα ,τα δωρεάν Σεμινάρια που κάνουμε για σκυρόδεμα και εδάφη.
Βέβαια την επίδειξη Εργαστηριακών δοκιμών που κάνουμε σε Εργαστήρια δοκιμών δεν μπορούμε να την μεταδώσουμε  "Live", για τεχνικούς λόγους.
 Πιστεύω μέσα στο Μάρτιο ότι θα ξεκινήσει η πρώτη μετάδοση.

----------

